# playing with PS



## fernhills (Feb 23, 2012)

and the result


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 23, 2012)

Attention getting and interesting.
Charles


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 23, 2012)

From a photo composition viewpoint, there are issues. The bright "light" becomes the focal point of the photo. It draws your eye away from the pen. The human eye and mind will always go to the light point on a pictures. 

The effects are cool and add an atmosphere of sorts, but you have to get rid of the "light".


----------



## fernhills (Feb 23, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> From a photo composition viewpoint, there are issues. The bright "light" becomes the focal point of the photo. It draws your eye away from the pen. The human eye and mind will always go to the light point on a pictures.
> 
> The effects are cool and add an atmosphere of sorts, but you have to get rid of the "light".



If and when i would use this type of photo,if ever, it would only be one of an array of photos. Sometimes you have to turn away from the normal things. It is not a coupon photo, one would want to use in promoting your art in today's world. Thanks for looking.. Carl


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 23, 2012)

fernhills said:


> G1Pens said:
> 
> 
> > From a photo composition viewpoint, there are issues. The bright "light" becomes the focal point of the photo. It draws your eye away from the pen. The human eye and mind will always go to the light point on a pictures.
> ...


 
Just trying to be helpful. It just a proven fact that your eye goes to the light point. Its not about being different or turning away from normal. Its about showing off a nice pen. Why have the photo if you are not going to use it to show off the pen? Move the light source to the very edge, maybe only show about 1/3 of it. The light rays and lens refraction spots are cool.


----------



## flippedcracker (Feb 24, 2012)

Personally, it reminds me of images that were on the web in the 90's. I don't really like it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## reiddog1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm blind.  This photo should come with a warning!


----------

